# Can he eat rice?



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

I bet my hedgie's tired of eating the same thing every day and I've had him for 6 months already (can he mate with my friend's 5-month old hedgie btw?). He wouldnt even eat the mealworms i bought for him and i'm too much of a sissy to cut it in half, it rolls on me! bleh. 

So anyways in my house I have rice, apples, bananas, grapes and yogurt. Can I feed those to him about once every 2-3 days?


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Grapes are bad, toxic to hedgies I think. The other fruit should be ok.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Rice? yes...Grapes? NO...Apples & bananas? Yes. Yogurt? Weeeell...most people say not to chance it, or to give verrrry little, as hedgies are lactose intolerant...but some owners feed yogurt as a regular treat and their hedgies love it...so you gotta decide...personally, I won't chance it.

My guy - Snarf - also likes dried apple & banana & mango and, of course, would exist solely on mealworms if I let him. :roll: 

As for babies, I would ask your question in a separate post so one of the breeders sees it.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

darkestz said:


> I bet my hedgie's tired of eating the same thing every day and I've had him for 6 months already (can he mate with my friend's 5-month old hedgie btw?). He wouldnt even eat the mealworms i bought for him and i'm too much of a sissy to cut it in half, it rolls on me! bleh.
> 
> So anyways in my house I have rice, apples, bananas, grapes and yogurt. Can I feed those to him about once every 2-3 days?


I wouldn't feed Rice and Grapes are a big No No.

Apples and Banana's are okay.

Limited amount of youghurt, once - twice a month if that and very tiny amount. Less than a teaspoon.

As for babies, first where is the hedgehog from?

Breeding hedgehogs is not something to enter into lightly!

Why do you want to breed?

Do you have the financial means to not only buy pedigreed hedgehogs that are not related but the medical bills that can mount up from breeding which can run into the thousands?

Are you able to handle finding and seeing dead and half eaten babies or even be able to deal with the mother dying from result of been bred and having complications?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What makes you think he is tired of the food he has? Has he been eating? If his appetite has decreased he might be sick, not only tired of his food.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

hmm, I didn't realize that rice was bad.. the other day I fed Paprika some crushed up cooked brown rice with some bits of roast chicken mixed in and she absolutely loved it! freaked out and ate the whole spoonful.. and so far no adverse side effects :/


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

firephoenixla said:


> hmm, I didn't realize that rice was bad.. the other day I fed Paprika some crushed up cooked brown rice with some bits of roast chicken mixed in and she absolutely loved it! freaked out and ate the whole spoonful.. and so far no adverse side effects :/


I have tried giving it to Snarf as well. Even soaked in chicken broth he won't touch it.

Not sure why it's a bad idea, either...someone will tell us...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For the rice I think its cause it has a tendency to expand in the stomach but I could be wrong.


----------

